# Plant 2 cut down



## Havingfun (Jul 13, 2013)

This is my second swiss cheese that was ready.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats, nothing like having your own grown pot.


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 13, 2013)

That is what the wife says. Wish I could try it. Could not have done this with out MP!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats bro  glad I could help


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 13, 2013)

That third picture is like an adult Crib Mobile!  

Nice stuff!


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL That was all off one plant. This is my first grow.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2013)

well done


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

looks great! plant 1 cure yet or?


----------



## Havingfun (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes it is smoking well so I am told. Got dry weight of 2.02 oz after everything said and done. Got 4 more to chop next weekend. Then time to flower some more.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicely done. 
There's nothing more rewarding then your own home grown.. 
Me and the wife can't believe the difference from home to street. No comparison. 
Take care play safe.
LH


----------

